
52wins: A personal productivity app *only* for 10,000 humans - wowsig
http://52wins.com/
======
jcr
Please edit the title to start with "Show HN:" if you're looking for feedback
from HN users, otherwise, this will probably get flagkilled (since it looks
too much like an advertisement / spam).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
gus_massa
From the guidelines:

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers can 't be tried
> out, so they don't count as Show HNs._

I think this is more a "email signup" than something "other people can play
with".

~~~
jcr
gus, you might be right, but I couldn't tell for sure. When the OP eventually
did a second post as "Show HN" his site just gave a "parking" message, so it
seemed to be down/broken?

------
atwebb
In chrome none of the labels have any text so when scrolling after the push
(*Available for free only for 10,000 people who are serious about
productivity), there are just empty text boxes, buttons, and a few HRs.

